
Imaginary 6502 Emulator / Assembler - ingve
http://www.mdawson.net/asm6502/6502asm.php
======
rzzzt
Are there any other building blocks in the hardware platform? From the
example, it looks like the machine has the full 64K of RAM, the 6502 and a
framebuffer device with custom video modes.

